

Does anyone know of internships in the Santa Cruz/San jose area? - Derecho

I am a college freshman and am looking to find an internship in a computer programming.  I have taken a two classes at my local junior college and was hoping to at least see what kind of environment I would be working in if I got a degree in computer science.  I understand my options are limited because I have little programming experience but I am eager to learn.
======
robinwarren
Internships occasionally turn up on my site,
<http://jobstractor.com/#!/santa%20cruz>

Such as this one

[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2364681&...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2364681&trk=jobs_share_fb)

Don't know the location so well, so sorry if that's not exactly right

~~~
Derecho
Thanks! That helped.

